# Aέρας Ορολογία Real estate



## Phoenix rises

Έχω πρόβλημα με κάποια ορολογία του Real estate π.χ. Αέρας, Αντιπαροχή, Βάρη, προσημείωση, κατάσχεση συντηρητική ή αναγκαστική, δουλείες εμπραγματες και δουλείες προσωπικές, εντολή υπόδειξης, εντός και εκτός ζώνης, κοινό και αδιαίρετο Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## διαφορετικός

Δηλαδή έχεις ανάγκη των ορισμών όλων των όρων που ανέφερες επάνω; Ή τι επιθυμείς;


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ναι ακριβώς. Θέλω αυτούς τους ορισμούς στα αγγλικά ή κάποια πηγή ή κάποιο λεξικό real estate, οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη


----------



## διαφορετικός

Δώσε μου τους ορισμούς (ή ένα γλωσσάριο ακίνητων) στα ελληνικά.
Ένα γλωσσάριο στα αγγλικά είναι το εξής:
https://www.century21.com/glossary


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το γλωσσάρι φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον  Ελληνο-αγγλικό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα Ε;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Phoenix rises said:


> Ελληνο-αγγλικό δεν υπάρχει τίποτα Ε;


Δεν το ξέρω.

Ως προς «αέρας»: είναι αυτό «το δικαίωμα οικοδόμησης σε κενή ταράτσα κτηρίου»; (Πηγή: αέρας - Βικιλεξικό )


----------



## Phoenix rises

Όχι αυτό είναι το δικαίωμα ύψους/υψούν. Αέρας είναι όταν αγοράζεις ένα κατάστημα και πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά και εφάπαξ το κέρδος που θα έχεις από αυτό, εφόσον το μαγαζί είναι σε πολύ καλό σημείο. Είναι η πιο απλή εξήγηση. Νομίζω είναι ελληνική πατέντα αυτό


----------



## διαφορετικός

(Λοιπόν μάλλον είναι «η υπεραξία που έχει αποκτήσει μια επιχείρηση, λόγω καλής φήμης, πελατείας ή θέσης και, (κατ’ επέκταση), το χρηματικό ποσό που αναλογεί σ' αυτήν» από την ίδια πηγή.)



Phoenix rises said:


> Νομίζω είναι ελληνική πατέντα αυτό


Πιθανώς, ναι. Τουλάχιστο δεν το ξέρω στα γερμανικά. Νομίζω ότι πολλοί όροι για τα ακίνητα είναι δύσκολοι να μεταφραστούν.


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ναι πιο κυριλέ εξήγηση. Ξέρω τι σημαίνουν αυτοί οι όροι στα ελληνικά αλλά δεν ξέρω στα αγγλικά πως μεταφράζονται ή αν δεν υπάρχει μετάφραση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια θα μελετήσω το γλωσσάρι


----------



## διαφορετικός

Καλή επιτυχία!


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## shawnee

Ως προς «αέρας»: βλ «good will»


----------



## Phoenix rises

Ευχαριστώ ναι το βρήκα


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: This is a list and as such cannot be answered here. Thread closed.


----------

